# St. Augustine, Fl.



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Im interested in vacationing (camping) in the St. Augustine, FL. Area. Any suggestions? What about North Beach Camp Resort. And is the beach descent at that location for general swimming?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

if u can get in at Anastasia, that state park is awesome, just have to beware of the spiders


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We used to live within walking distance to North Beach Campground. It is a geeat area, however, highly residential. The campground sets back off the road between the ocean and the intracoastal waterway. Due to the dunes in the area and the thick brush, you will not get a breeze at your site. As I recall, the bugs were pretty bad, too. The beaches along that strip are nice, but they are better at Anastasia. The beach is fairly narrow and has some drop offs. Yet Anastasia has a wider, gentler slooping beach. Plus, you could ride you bikes into historic St. Augustine from Anastasia. Good Luck, Phillip


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We have never stayed at North Beach, but have visited there. It is a very nice campground right across the street fron the beach, so walking to the beach is easy. The beach is not as crowded, but not as nice as the beaches south of the inlet (St. Augustine Beach, etc.) as it is smaller, steeper, and has coarser sand. ANother nice thing about North Beach as there are two resturants within walking distance - one on the beach, and the other back on the bay side. Anastasia is a great State Park, but the beach is either a good hike or a short drive, and dogs are not permitted on the beach. We have also stayed at the KOA, which is very nice eith a pool and the other stuff KOA's have. You have to drive to the beach from there, but if you have 4x4, you can drive and park right on the beach in St. Augustine Beach (for a fee).


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Two years ago we stayed a couple of nights in the St. Augustine area. We didn't want to stay on the beach since we live on the beach here in Southern California. We were more interested in a more robust experience. As a result, we stayed At Pacetti's Marina, Campground and Fishing Resort located on Trout Creek, a tributary of the beautiful St. Johns River, close to both Jacksonville and St. Augustine. Here's their *LINK*.

And here's my photos and description of what we did while we were *there*.


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Anastasia State Park is nice. The beach is beautiful there and you're close to St. Augustine attractions.


----------



## tater (Apr 7, 2012)

We camped at North Beach this past weekend...it is GREAT...can't wait to go back...
RR


----------

